# The Previous button in the develop module doesn't do anything? Help.



## pego99 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am running Lightroom 5.2 on a windows pc running windows 7. Let's say I take a raw picture and do all kinds of mods in the develop module exposure, contrast, white, black adjustments, tone curve etc. I then go to another picture and push the previous button hoping that all these changes will occur on the new image but nothing happens. Is there anything else I have to do to get this to work? It would be nice if it worked.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2013)

The {Previous} button (next to {Reset}  should be working as you describe.  It does for me and Paste Settings gets entered in the History panel. Try this.  In develop, turn one image to B&W.  Now click on another image in the Filmstrip.  Now press {Previous}.  does your last image turn to B&W?  Did a "Paste Settings" get added to history?   For this to work properly, the Previous button must be activated and not grayed out.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2013)

One key which trips a few people up - it's the previously selected photo, not the previously edited one.  So if you edit photo 1, click on photo 2, then click on photo 3 and press previous, you'll get the settings from photo 2 (which may well still be at defaults)


----------

